# skull & crossbones dress code violation?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The mom is clearly a jerk for punching anyone, but the bigger question is: why can't a kid wear a skull and crossbones t shirt to school? 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/30/pami-gibbs-stockton-calif_n_942585.html?ncid=webmail4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, I think a uniform dress code makes deciding what to wear in the morning soooo much easier


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah...what's up with no skull and crossbones?!? I mean, c'mon, you can buy the heck out of "skull and crossbones" clothing/stuff at Disney. And that's the gold standard of family/kid oriented pleasantness and general goody two shoeiness. ...sheesh. 
But it sounds like it's just the frosting on a cupcake made of more serious issues at that school.

...did that make sense? Probably not. ...but I live in Delaware and my wardrobe is chock full of skulls, so you'll have that.


----------

